# Nuevo Specific Freebie!..



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

Hi,

I had two 1 1/2 inch boxed alluminium heavy duty roofbars made up to replace the flimsy rear OE ones so they can accept a roof plate or rack on my 2004 Nuevo low profile. They are pre drilled to accept the original Nuevo retaining nuts so its just a matter of bolting them on.

Van was sold ages ago but i've just realised i've still got them stashed away so anyone with this vintage Nuevo is welcome to them FOC but you'll have to collect. I'm on the North Norfolk coast.

*The checkerplate platform in the photo has been used for something else so isn't included*.

PM me if you want them. 

Pete


----------

